# Re-Fencing



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

My pasture is in serious need of re-fencing. Most of the wood fence posts are either rotten or burned (from burning ditches), and most of the metal T-posts are rusted and coming out of the ground. The fence isn't in much better condition. It's so rusted that, in some places, the wires are totally rusted through.

What would you recommend I use to replace the fence? Please keep in mind that I don't have the funds to go über expensive.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

My favorite is no climb horse fence - it has 2" x 4" squares. 4' high with an electric wire at the top works well.

That said, we just fenced a new goat paddock and used plain old field wire - 4" x 4" squares at the top and smaller squares toward the bottom. It will have 3 strands of barbed at the top, to make a 5' 5" tall fence. Someone gave us a roll of wire that was in decent shape, sometimes you can get that stuff off of Freecycle.

Then I buy up cheap steel T posts off of Craigslist whenever they are available, so it's a very _cost effective _fencing operation. (Hahaha, nice way to say cheap.)


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok.

That's what we have now (with only one strand or barbed wire). I like it a lot. 

Brilliant! That's what I was most worried about cost wise.

Thanks so very much!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

If you have a local bulletin board type paper, or wanted ads type or thing in your newspaper, you could look through/post an ad in there, too. We got a lot of our fence from an ad in the local bulletin board for VERY cheap. it is woven wire.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Whatever type of fencing you decide to go with i would put a line or two of electric wire, anoe about chest high and maybe one at the top. Just to keep the goats off of it. Goats never seem to be satisfied looking through the fence, they want to look over. Even if the fence is see through. Youre fences will last a lot longer without goats climbing and rubbing on them.
beth


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

We always figure the cheapest way to go is to barter. We traded hay for a 330' roll of field fencing, all the T-posts and woods posts we needed to put up the fence. We were only out about $150. I'd say that's pretty cheap. Trade, trade, trade, barter, barter and barter some more :wink:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for the suggestions, everybody. I definitely will be putting up two strands of electric wire.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Great ideas! We too are needing to do some more fencing.....boy, it can be costly!


----------

